# Ladyfingers - AG doll - Sheath Dress, Hat, Purse, Boots and Furry Jacket



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

American Girl Knitting Pattern
Part of Handout #4
Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
December, 2012

SHEATH DRESS, HAT, PURSE, BOOTS and JACKET

#6 and #8 needles
Markers
Caron Simply Soft yarn, #3 weight, Lilac
Long-strand furry yarn, Deep Purple

Dress Top:
Using #6 US needles and Caron Simply Soft yarn, cast on 46 stitches.
Knit across row in the back loops of each stitch.
Neckline: Work in K1, P1 ribbing for 2 rows..
Knit across row, placing markers as follows:
Knit 7, Place Marker (PM) - K10 - PM - K12 - PM - K10 - PM - K7 = 46 sts.
Purl one row, slipping markers.
Row 1: Knit across increasing BEFORE and AFTER each marker (knit in front and back of st) - 8 sts incr.
Row 2: Purl, slipping markers from left needle to the right needle, with no increase. Continue to work Rows 1 and 2 until you have 102 sts on needle, divided as follows: 14 (right back), Marker, 24 (sleeve), M, 26 (front), M, (24 sleeve), M, and 14 (left back). End with purl row. 

Capped Sleeves:
Next Row: Knit 14, remove marker, KNIT IN K1, P1 RIBBING on 24 sleeve stitches, 
TURN, knit in ribbing back across these same 24 stitches. Bind off in ribbing.
Attach yarn, remove marker, knit across 26 stitches for front of garment, remove marker, KNIT IN K1, P1 RIBBING on 24 sleeve stitches, TURN, knit in ribbing back across these same 24 stitches. Bind off in ribbing.
Attach yarn, remove marker, knit across remaining 14 stitches. = 54 stitches.
Next Row: Purl back across the row, PURL 2 STITCHES TOGETHER at each underarm, in order to anchor the front to the two back pieces. = 52 stitches.

IMPORTANT: This 18 doll has hands and fingers wider than her actual arm measurement. Be sure you have at least 22 stitches on the sleeves when binding off, in order to get it on over her hands. This note is made in case you plan to widen the sleeves for a full sleeve blouse effect - then decrease to a tighter cuff before binding off.

Body of Dress to Waist:
You will have 52 stitches on the needle after completing the sleeves and anchoring the front to the backs. You need at least 54 - 56 stitches for the body of the dress. 
Next Row: Knit across 14 stitches, INCREASE IN NEXT STITCH, Knit across 22 stitches, INCREASE IN NEXT STITCH, knit remaining 14 stitches. = 54 stitches.
Knit in stockinet stitch (knit 1 row, purl 1 row) for 10 rows to waistline. 
Rib in K1, P1 for 4 rows.
Knit 1 row.
Purl 1 row.

Attached Skirt:
Continue with lilac yarn. However, change to #8 needles - just to give a slight flare to the skirt. Work in a seed stitch pattern across 54 stitches for the next 10 rows.
Seed Stitch: K1, P1 across the row - on an even number of stitches you will end with P1.
Next row: K1, P1 across the row - you will knit the purl stitch and purl the knit stitch from the previous row.

NOTE: To determine which stitch is which - the purl stitch will have a little bump on the side you are working on, the knit stitch will have a small v. When working across a row, when you see the little bump - KNIT that stitch, when you see the little v PURL that stitch. You will end with a very lovely pattern stitch of alternating bumps on the right side of the garment - very classy!

Next Row: On the right side, begin working in garter stitch (knit every row) for the next 8 rows. Bind off in knit. Sew back seam and sleeve seams. 

Boots:
Make 2: Using #8 US needles and purple furry yarn, cast on 20 stitches. Knit 6 rows in garter stitch for top of boot. Change to #6 needles and lilac yarn. Knit 2 together at EACH END = 18 sts. Stock. St. (knit 1 row, purl 1 row) for 20 rows. Turn Heel: Knit 2 tog on first and last two stitches. Purl 2 tog on first and last two stitches. Knit 2 tog on first and last two stitches. 12 sts. Knit 8 rows in stock st. Purl 1 row. Cut yarn, leaving a 12-inch strand. Thread this strand onto a darning needle and thread the needle through the remaining 12 sts. Pull up tightly, KNOT securely 2-3 times. Sew seam to top of boot. Pick up strand of purple yarn and finish sewing the boot seam. Weave in ends. Turn right side out. 

Hat:
With #6 needles and lilac yarn, cast on 56 stitches. Rib in K2, P2 for 12 rows. Cut lilac yarn - leaving a strand long enough to sew the back seam. Change to #8 needles and attach purple furry yarn. Knit in garter stitch for 6 rows. 
Decrease for Crown of Hat:
Knit 4 rows in garter stitch.
Next Row: * Knit 3, K2 together, continue from * across the row.
Purl across row - no decrease.
Next row: * Knit 2, K2 together, continue from * across the row.
Purl across row - no decrease.
Next row: * Knit 1, K2 together, continue from * across the row.
Purl across row - no decrease.
Next row and all the following rows: Knit 2 together across the row until you have 6-8 stitches on the needle. Do not bind off. Cut a strand long enough to sew the purple furry seam. Thread this strand onto a darning needle. With darning needle, thread strand through remaining stitches on the knitting needle. Pull up tightly. Knot securely. Sew purple furry back seam. Pick up lilac strand and sew remaining back seam from furry section down to end of ribbing. 

Purse:
With #6 needles and lilac yarn, cast on 40 stitches. K2, P2 in ribbing for 4 rows.
Cut lilac, leaving an extra long strand for crocheting a long chain for the purse strap.
Change to #8 needles, attach purple furry yarn and knit in garter stitch for 8 rows. Bind off in knit. Fold purse in half, from side-to-side with lilac at the top and purple furry yarn on the bottom. With a strand of purple furry yarn, sew the bottom and side up to the lilac part of the purse. Pick up lilac strand and sew side seam. Continue with lilac strand to crochet a chain of 50-55 stitches from one side of the purse to the other side. Sew the end of the purse strap to the opposite side of the purse. Knot securely. Weave in all ends. 

Purple Furry Jacket:

#8 needles
Markers
Long-strand furry purple yarn

Follow the same instructions for the top of the dress (above), using #8 needles instead of #6. Knit entire garment in garter stitch - knit every row. DO NOT use K1, P1 ribbing at neckline or sleeves. At neckline, knit 3 rows before placing markers.

NOTE: When you cast on the 46 stitches, leave a trailing end of yarn to tell you that this will be the RIGHT SIDE of the garment. While knitting back and forth with this furry yarn, if you end a row that does not have the trailing yarn end - you have just completed the WRONG SIDE and will now begin on the right side - where you will work the increases with the markers. 

You will place the markers while knitting across the WRONG SIDE. When you begin knitting on the right side, you will work the increases BEFORE and AFTER each marker.
Continue working the same number of increases until you have stitches on the needle, as follows:
14 (right front), Marker, 24 (sleeve), Marker, 26 (back), Marker, 24 (sleeve), Marker, 14 (left front). = 46 stitches.

Bind off for the capped sleeves. Knit in garter stitch for 10 rows. Bind off in knit.


----------



## westpond (Aug 2, 2011)

another fantastic outfit..I am going to do this in the future. I have my duffle bag full now for the girls, all ready for Christmas..You are so talented!! Thank you for submitting all of these wonderful patterns..Joyce


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Excellent work I really like the boots Elaine.

Here is the pattern in pdf format.

Rhyanna


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL, BRAVO and thank you for sharing the tutorial
good day
Danielle


----------



## bretsfp (Apr 14, 2012)

How cute! very retro looking!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Elaine, you have done it again! Just awesome!!! Thanks so much for this outfit.


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh my goodness your American Girl doll clothes are absolutely beautiful. I have made a few things but nothing too hard. I don't do well reading patterns. Great job and continue showing us here on KP your finished products and sharing your patterns. Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## Lorraine Fenton (Jan 29, 2011)

Once again many thanks, Ladyfingers. Your patterns have kept me busy. Also they have made mye Granddaughters very happy. Happy Christmas season


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

beautiful wouldn't mind having a hat like that for myself


----------



## nguthrie1 (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks to both of you, Elaine & Rhyanna, for the new pattern. My granddaughters are going to have the best dressed AG and Bitty Babby dolls in the USA - thanks to you.


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Awesome as always - thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Sharon22209 (Jun 13, 2011)

I have a question, I've been reading through this pattern and I don't see the pattern for the skirt. I see where it goes through the seed stithes at the waistline, but how do I inish the rest of the skirt? Am I missing something? Thanks for any help you can give me. I am so excited to make this pattern, I even have red arn and white fuzzy yarn that will be great for a Christmas outfit. Thanks so much, Elaine, for doing these patterns. I love them.


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh Ladyfingers, will you please slow down. I want to knit everything you show and can't keep up at this time of year. I think I need to give up sleep and knit 24/7! lol


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Love, love, love it! Thanks again ladyfingers. And a big thank you to Rhyanna for converting it to PDF format.


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

hgayle said:


> Love, love, love it! Thanks again ladyfingers. And a big thank you to Rhyanna for converting it to PDF format.


Thank you - you two are just the best!!!


----------



## sandy2 (Apr 24, 2011)

Ah, Elaine! Our granddaughters love you! Thanks again for the lovely little clothes patterns.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

hgayle said:


> Love, love, love it! Thanks again ladyfingers. And a big thank you to Rhyanna for converting it to PDF format.


I second that (or is it third it) - thank you! Had thought I had finished making AG clothes for Christmas but now . . . hmmmm!


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks Elaine.....another FANTASTIC pattern!!!


----------



## tvett1 (Nov 19, 2012)

oh my goodness your clothes are amazing ....... and my 2 granddaughters are going to be so thrilled to have such cute clothes for their girls . TY TY TY so much for all you do for us here.


----------



## mvitale (Oct 3, 2011)

Lady Fingers you always seem to amaz eme with your AG outfits...thanks so much for all the great patterns....and yes Thanks Rhyanna for converting them....


----------



## mvitale (Oct 3, 2011)

Lady Fingers you always seem to amaz eme with your AG outfits...thanks so much for all the great patterns....and yes Thanks Rhyanna for converting them....


----------



## Catriona (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks Elaine! My "girls" are going to love it!


----------



## jellybeaner (May 6, 2011)

I love the ideas & patterns that you share with us. You're the GREATEST!!


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2011)

Tank you for the Pdf format. Did you also do the pajamas that was on the forum yesterday? I didn't see it if you did. Thank you for the patterns, they are all very nice. My nieces appreciate the new clothes.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

As always - a wonderful job. You are soo creative. Thank you for sharing with all of us.


----------



## margaret15 (Oct 7, 2012)

I had already made the dress so copied the jacket and boots and hat from ladyfingers pattern , not the same affect than solid colour but I like it x


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

margaret15 said:


> I had already made the dress so copied the jacket and boots and hat from ladyfingers pattern , not the same affect than solid colour but I like it x


I love it!!


----------



## margaret15 (Oct 7, 2012)

i cannot believe how easy these are to make, i have made the jacket, hat and boots in about 6 hours, dont like knitting the fluffy wool though, if you drop a stich its a pain 2 find


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you so much my grand daughter don't realize how much she love you. Have no fear I get all your glory.


----------



## conig (Jun 15, 2011)

Also always I appreciate your patterns. Looking forward to the New Year to begin "my" doll clothes collection for my gr'daughter's 7th birthday in April.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Everyone!

Just to let you know - I am not knitting these outfits just prior to posting them here on the KP forum. They were knit over the past year and I posted them in the "Pictures" section. 

Recently I had 3 questions regarding the purple furry jacket and how it was made, and the other questions, just like Sharon above, asked about the fancy stitch on the skirt.

If you go to the "Pictures" section, you will find over 200 photos for the AG doll, Barbie, and the tiny baby dolls. No patterns - just photos. 

I will be converting some of these photos into patterns to be posted to this website. Check out the photos and let me know which ones you want a pattern for......please! This will help in my selection.

I know quite a few of you want the cheerleader outfit, and the Bridal Gown with veil and flowers, and Bridesmaid Long Gown with hat and flowers. I'm sure there will be requests for one of the Easter outfits. Ok, what else?

To find all the photos - click on "Search" above, then type "Ladyfingers" and click the Search button. When the list opens just click on EACH TITLE under the sub-section "Pictures". You will see a set of photos under each title.

Please be sure to describe the outfit: what is it? what color? etc., so I can pull it up on my computer and write a pattern. 

Many, many thanks.


----------



## Travelgal (Sep 20, 2012)

Looks like I'll have to start going through my stash to get ready for making more AG doll outfits with the additional patterns. Thanks for all your time and effort to help us all!


----------



## crazydolls (Oct 22, 2012)

Thank you so much, it's very cute !!


----------



## margaret15 (Oct 7, 2012)

The pattern on the skirt does not look like the pattern written down, the one in the picture looks like a open Lacey look, we're the pattern is a seed stitch ?? Can somebody let me know if I'm right or am I reading it wrong,


----------



## margaret15 (Oct 7, 2012)

The pattern on the skirt does not look like the pattern written down, the one in the picture looks like a open Lacey look, we're the pattern is a seed stitch ?? Can somebody let me know if I'm right or am I reading it wrong,


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Another wonderful pattern thanks so much.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi you are welcome to the pattern in pdf format, this way you won't have to copy and paste then reformat it etc.
Just print out a copy and place in a sheet protector then in a binder. That's where I keep my crochet doll patterns, placed in a sheet protector, the kind staples/office max/office depot sell. I tend to get a box of 100 or more, especially if there is a coupon and a sale. lol.

Rhyanna


----------



## Catriona (Jun 30, 2011)

I would love to see the Halter style skating costume, and the Tossle hat w/pom-pom in crayon. I also would love to see you post the pattern for the Wedding Gown and the Bridesmaid Dress. Your patterns are simply wonderful!


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

I just have to thank both Elaine and Rhyanna for the cute outfit and the PDF format for it. You have done it, again, Elaine. I hope I can find both the time and yarn to make all of your patterns, Elaine. Thank you both, again.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

You are welcome Penny.

Elaine, I'll be greedy and say all of them. lol. That's if you don't mind.
the doll needs a coat, a ruana shawl, and hooded cape. lol.

Rhyanna


----------



## margaret15 (Oct 7, 2012)

You can find a shawl and a cape at abc ,I have done the cape see photo, would make it longer and hat longer next time x


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Nice Job Margaret. Yes knitting patterns can be found on a lot of websites like ravelry.com, abcknitting.com, knittingpatterncentral.com, and other places.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Sharon22209 said:


> I have a question, I've been reading through this pattern and I don't see the pattern for the skirt. I see where it goes through the seed stithes at the waistline, but how do I inish the rest of the skirt? Am I missing something? Thanks for any help you can give me. I am so excited to make this pattern, I even have red arn and white fuzzy yarn that will be great for a Christmas outfit. Thanks so much, Elaine, for doing these patterns. I love them.


Have you already answered your own question? I find I have to be very careful when I copy and paste to not miss a section. The instructions for the "attached skirt" are just above the instructions for the boots. Be sure you didn't skip it! It would be just my luck to skip something important like that, and not find it until a few years later!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi There really isn't a need to copy and paste, as its already been done and uploaded into PDF format. Just click on the download.
Look for Ladyfingers, and usually not far behind her posting the pattern, is me uploading the pattern in PDF format.

Just in case. Here it is again along with a few others.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Well I was of course surfing the internet and came across a couple of patterns to share. 
I now have Olivia, Springfield doll, so I am going to try to make some of the fancy doll dresses that I put on the 13 inch dolls I sell to fit an 18 inch. 
This should hopefully reignite the memory of how I created a pattern from a picture, then sewed a mockup, then sewing the real thing. 
Just FYI....I did this when I was 17, here are pics of those outfits, which I no longer have, and don't have the pattern anymore.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Here are some links to knitting patterns, and A few crochet patterns. http://www.abc-knitting-patterns.com/1137.html


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ag-basic-body-suit
http://www.abc-knitting-patterns.com/1137.html

besides ravelry, there are knitting and crochet websites that offer patterns for an 18 inch doll.


----------



## margaret15 (Oct 7, 2012)

margaret15 said:


> I had already made the dress so copied the jacket and boots and hat from ladyfingers pattern , not the same affect than solid colour but I like it x


----------



## Catriona (Jun 30, 2011)

Ladyfingers, what type of yard did you use for the Wedding Gown and veil, and how much did you use? I think I've got the basics of it from your description.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Catriona:

I used a basic #4 weight white yarn for the underskirt. The thickness would stand out and not go limp when the overskirt is knit on top of it.

The wedding gown, veil, panties, Mary Jane shoes, and garter were all knit with a big 3 oz. ball of Vanna's Glamor yarn (with silver strands throughout). 

I used one ball for the gown and top skirt, veil, panties, shoes, and garter, and about half of a ball of heavier yarn for the underskirt. To be effective, the long skirt MUST BE VERY FULL, so the flowers attached to the dropped waist have a "frame" to sit on, and won't over-power the gown itself.

I also bought a package of craft chenille pipe cleaners in white. After the gown was completed, I wove a pipe cleaner in and out of the bottom edge of the underskirt (attaching additional pipe cleaners when necessary). Once they were attached to the hem, I held up the skirt and formed it into a full circle, then made it "ripple" slightly. (See pipe cleaners as decorative streamers in the bridal bouquet).

I also attached a pipe cleaner to the dropped waist area of the overskirt - this made a very small "shelf" effect and made it easier to attach the flowers all around.


----------



## margaret15 (Oct 7, 2012)

Ladyfingers said:


> Catriona:
> 
> I used a basic #4 weight white yarn for the underskirt. The thickness would stand out and not go limp when the overskirt is knit on top of it.
> 
> ...


Hi, i can see the top is a basic pattern, but what stitch have you used on the bodice, looking at it the central part looks like a moss stitch,k1p1,then p1k1 on the wrong side (seed stitch) and cannot understand how you have done the long stitch on the skirt so it looks like pleats (creases)
you know im the pain who likes to follow a written pattern,so if there is a chance this can be down i would be very grateful, not in a hurry ,but if i know it is coming i wont have sleepless nights working it out in my head. I did this over converting the mitts to fingerless gloves,t so pleased they worked out okay, so it was worth it. 
Please be kind to all your followers and please write out the pattern for the bridal dress, pretty please xxx


----------



## nguthrie1 (Aug 23, 2012)

I would also like the pattern written out for the wedding dress. It is so great. I will never be able to thank you enough for your wonderful patterns. My granddaughters, great nieces and friends children and grandchildren are all enjoying the AG and Barbie clothing that you have designed. Any and all patterns that you have time to write out will be much appreciated. As soon as Christmas is over, I am going to begin working on AG clothing for Valentine, Easter & birthday gifts. Thanks again, Elaine.


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

Daeanarah said:


> Excellent work I really like the boots Elaine.
> 
> Here is the pattern in pdf format.
> 
> Rhyanna


Thank you Elaine, for explaining everything so thoroughly. And thank you, Rhyanna, so much, for pdf format


----------



## Catriona (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you very much Elaine!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Jackie you are very welcome.
And I will convert any patterns Elaine chooses to share with us into a pdf format.

Rhyanna


----------



## kroknits (Sep 11, 2011)

thank you ladyfinger for the
wonderful patterns you are one of my favorite knitters


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2011)

Daeanarh, did you put the wedding gown & veil on pdf format? I really appreciate that you do put the patterns on pdf. I just haven't seen the wedding dress. Thank you !


----------



## margaret15 (Oct 7, 2012)

Tennessee said:


> Daeanarh, did you put the wedding gown & veil on pdf format? I really appreciate that you do put the patterns on pdf. I just haven't seen the wedding dress. Thank you !


I haven't seen it either, but would love it, please x


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi no I haven't rec'd the pattern yet from Elaine.
Once I do I will put it in pdf format and upload it.

Rhyanna


----------



## chermann0531 (Feb 8, 2013)

Thank you so much, put in the right wording and it is easy. I am looking forward to knitting it.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi here is the pattern.

I have also posted her patter under the topic Ladyfinger's Doll Patterns.

Rhyanna


----------



## chermann0531 (Feb 8, 2013)

Thank you for the patterns, they are lovely.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you Daeanarah for putting these patterns on pdf. I really appreciate it. I really enjoy Ladyfingers patterns. Its so nice of you to put them on pdf. Thank you again!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Ten you are welcome.

I will try to keep posting pdf versions of her patterns on the topic when she uploads a new one and then again on Ladyfinger's Doll Patterns topic.

Rhyanna


----------



## dfleischer (Nov 10, 2011)

Thank you for the download.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Dfleischer you are welcome.

Also do a search for Ladyfinger's - Doll Patterns and you will find that I have uploaded her patterns there.

Rhyanna


----------



## chermann0531 (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks Rhyanna.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Chermann
You are very welcome. Elaine - Ladyfingers is the genius here I just format the pattern into an easy downloadable, printed format.

Rhyanna


----------



## linny anne (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi Elaine,
I'm making the sheath dress and need some direction please. I am at capped sleeves: Have done Knit 14, k1p1 on 24' turn K1 p1 back across the 24. 

Question. Right now at this point I have 14 st on my left hand needle and all the rest ( 24 for sleeve, 26 for front, 24 for sleeve, and 14.) on the right hand needle. Which stitches do I bind off in ribbing? And how to do that? Do I have to turn around again and bind off the 24 I just did k1p1 on?

Thanks

Lindsay


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Lindsay:

These are basic instructions for ALL OF THE RAGLAN SHAPED patterns by Ladyfingers. Once you get the hang of it, it will go fast and very easy.

You have 14 stitches on the needle (the right back), remove the marker, now on the next 24 stitches (right sleeve) you usually just bind off these stitches for the capped sleeve. However, in this sheath dress pattern you will make a ribbed edge for each sleeve by K1, P1 across the 24 stitches for the sleeve. TURN and work the same ribbing back on the same 24 sleeve stitches, then you will bind off these 24 sleeve stitches. 

At this point you will have to cut the yarn and reattach it again to knit across the stitches for the front of the dress until you get to the next marker. Remove the marker and work the k1, p1 ribbing for the second sleeve. TURN and work ribbing back on these 24 sleeve stitches. Then bind off in ribbing. Cut the yarn and reattach it to the remaining stitches (now on the left hand needle). Knit the remaining 14 stitches (for the left back.) 
Next Row: (Wrong Side): Purl across, purl 2 together at each underarm to "anchor" the front to the two back pieces.

Then its just plain stockinette stitch for 8-10 rows until you finish the top of the dress with ribbing. Once you complete the ribbing, you will KNIT 2 ROWS - then begin the pattern for the attached skirt.

The only thing you have to remember is that the ring markers are placed in order to separate portions of the dress, as follows:

right back - sleeve - front - sleeve - left back.

The raglan shaping calls for increasing before and after each marker, in order to increase the portions of the garment as you go along - watching the dress being completed from the neckline, through the sleeves, then the bodice down to the waist, then the attached skirt/;anties/or long pants, until you bind off at the bottom hemline of the skirt, pant legs for the panties or long pants. Once you bind off - you will see a completed garment, with just a back seam, maybe two sleeve seams, or two pant leg seams to sew up.

Very basic, very easy, and you can create as you go along while seeing exactly how it will look once you complete the sleeves. At any point you can change colors, add fancy yarn trims, and even begin a fancy stitch pattern for the skirt or pant legs.


----------



## linny anne (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks Elaine, so far so good


----------

